# Any1 wearing an Anonimo today



## watchdaddy1

D-Date for moi


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

nelsondevicenci said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice

what happened to all the threads on this Anonimo section? I had a ton of pics

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## timefleas

watchdaddy1 said:


> nice
> 
> what happened to all the threads on this Anonimo section? I had a ton of pics
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Not wearing a Nimo today or any other day, anymore, but in answer to your question about missing threads--they are still there--nearly 50 pages worth--you have to fiddle with your "settings" to access the older threads. (_Don't own a Nimo anymore not so much because of the ownership/service issue, but I have simply joined the recent trend back downwards towards a smaller watch--now, nothing I own is bigger than 41mm)_


----------



## watchdaddy1

timefleas said:


> Not wearing a Nimo today or any other day, anymore, but in answer to your question about missing threads--they are still there--nearly 50 pages worth--you have to fiddle with your "settings" to access the older threads. (_Don't own a Nimo anymore not so much because of the ownership/service issue, but I have simply joined the recent trend back downwards towards a smaller watch--now, nothing I own is bigger than 41mm)_


thank you

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Upstater

Just picked this up a week or two ago and it's my new favorite watch.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ormondgators

not on my wrist yet but will be here Friday.


----------



## Dhillon

Cronoscopio Summer Edition, Prototype #xx of 29

Lume Shot


----------



## ormondgators

showed up in the mail, holy S _ _ T she's big; but not as heavy as you would think which kinda weird for its size. the deployment clasp is very nice as well. hard to tell from the picture but its the cream colored numbering.


----------



## JayVeeez

ormondgators said:


> showed up in the mail, holy S _ _ T she's big; but not as heavy as you would think which kinda weird for its size. the deployment clasp is very nice as well. hard to tell from the picture but its the cream colored numbering.


Wow! That looks awesome on your wrist, congrats!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U5512




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

Any one wearing an Anonimo?? Of course!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upstater

Traded my usual black dial Mille for the always fun cream dial this Wednesday.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

^^^ That was my first Anonimo, still have a massive soft spot for that dial and the Drass case :-!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Enjoying a rare occasion, watching the sunrise w/ breakfast on the patio for a MUCH needed day off .

Anonimo D-Date accompanying me


----------



## lorsban

Sporting my D-Date as well...










Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon

@ Upstater

Great looking combo, cream dial is next on my list :-!


----------



## kimsoon

Wearing my Anonimo Nemo Porsche Club today and still rotating my Sailor Diver, Marlin & Professionale 6000!










kimsoon


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## BrianOz

Got my first Anonimo today. Couldn't be more pleased. Had concerns about its size on my smallish wrist, but it works ok. Like the industrial look to it. Actually U5512's post on this thread is what caught my eye. Thanks for enabling!


----------



## lorsban

BrianOz said:


> Got my first Anonimo today. Couldn't be more pleased. Had concerns about its size on my smallish wrist, but it works ok. Like the industrial look to it. Actually U5512's post on this thread is what caught my eye. Thanks for enabling!


You got a great one bro! Looks good!

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon

BrianOz said:


> Got my first Anonimo today. Couldn't be more pleased. Had concerns about its size on my smallish wrist, but it works ok. Like the industrial look to it. Actually U5512's post on this thread is what caught my eye. Thanks for enabling!


Looking good, welcome to the 'club'


----------



## U5512

BrianOz said:


> Got my first Anonimo today. Couldn't be more pleased. Had concerns about its size on my smallish wrist, but it works ok. Like the industrial look to it. Actually U5512's post on this thread is what caught my eye. Thanks for enabling!


That's a GREAT looking PROFESSIONALE.......congrats Brian!!!


----------



## BrianOz

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Really glad I looked in on this forum, I had never really considered an Anonimo before.


----------



## watchdaddy1

BrianOz said:


> Got my first Anonimo today. Couldn't be more pleased. Had concerns about its size on my smallish wrist, but it works ok. Like the industrial look to it. Actually U5512's post on this thread is what caught my eye. Thanks for enabling!


Damn nice Brian, Congratulations . 
Initial thoughts?

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BrianOz

Watchdaddy I couldn't be more pleased with it. The look, the heft, fit and finish I just really like it. Just a Bad A$$ looking watch I think. Know your a strap man and I ordered my first Combat Strap for it today. Thanks for starting this thread! Guess I should say I ordered my first strap from Combat Straps today.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Congrats on your purchase mate, the Pro's are just awesome


----------



## watchdaddy1

BrianOz said:


> Watchdaddy I couldn't be more pleased with it. The look, the heft, fit and finish I just really like it. Just a Bad A$$ looking watch I think. Know your a strap man and I ordered my first Combat Strap for it today. Thanks for starting this thread! Guess I should say I ordered my first strap from Combat Straps today.


_
The strap whoring has started._


----------



## BrianOz

That's true! Looking for one for my Panerai GMT now.


----------



## Heken

My beatiful Anonimo Millemetri 2000 on a Toshi Strap.


----------



## RICH61703

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

Here's my Nimo Mille, out and about again today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StefB

Classic Dino Zei Nautilo - still one of my all-time favorite watches.


----------



## eric76

New bracelet on my gorgeous blue D-Date


----------



## Kromag




----------



## lorsban

eric76 said:


> New bracelet on my gorgeous blue D-Date
> 
> View attachment 8440354


Cool idea! I have that same engineer type bracelet. I think I'll try that out as well.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jeremydw

Mille on some new shoes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoat007

I wear this almost everyday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## montelatici

Well, I paid $1,100 to have my Panerai PAM 104 overhauled last year and they did a great job, it looked like new and the issues were resolved including the the date not working. I wore my Millemetri during the 2 months it took for the overhaul to take place. I normally can't see the date on the Panerai, but I noticed yesterday it showed 9 and it was the 22nd of June. So, I tested it and it did not turn over to the next date when setting it. So, I called the dealer and he said that they would send it back to the Panerai service center in Texas and that it would be covered by their warranty. So my go to watch is my Millimetri when this happens. Not my Daytona, not my Jaeger Lecoultre platinum Reserve de Marche. But my Millemetri. So I am wearing my Anonimo again.


----------



## lorsban

jcoat007 said:


> I wear this almost everyday.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'd wear that daily too if it were my watch haha

Such an awesome watch.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

On my wrist today


----------



## ridley

Cheers


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 8749426
> View attachment 8749434


Such a cool watch.

Wish I had bigger wrists to pull that off.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

lorsban said:


> Such a cool watch.
> 
> Wish I had bigger wrists to pull that off.


Thank you! I'm not sure the size of your wrists, but this actually wears quite comfortably because the strap hinges straight down off the lugs. So it wears quite comfortably. Even on a smaller wrist, a custom shorter strap would work well.


----------



## lorsban

GUTuna said:


> Thank you! I'm not sure the size of your wrists, but this actually wears quite comfortably because the strap hinges straight down off the lugs. So it wears quite comfortably. Even on a smaller wrist, a custom shorter strap would work well.
> 
> View attachment 8753562


My wrist is 6.5in. Definitely on the small side.

Would you know what the Lug to lug measurement is?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

lorsban said:


> My wrist is 6.5in. Definitely on the small side.
> 
> Would you know what the Lug to lug measurement is?


It's 55mm lug to lug


----------



## lorsban

GUTuna said:


> It's 55mm lug to lug


Ah too big.

My wrist width is 54mm so there will be overhang.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

Even though the Breitling was my grail, this one is still right there with it. Still get excited every time I wear it, so awesome!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon

Repaired and serviced by Anonimo last month, now in perfect condition


----------



## lorsban

Dhillon said:


> Repaired and serviced by Anonimo last month, now in perfect condition
> 
> View attachment 8873866


Awesome! I thought they wouldn't service old models.

Would you have the contact info for their service department?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon

lorsban said:


> Awesome! I thought they wouldn't service old models.
> 
> Would you have the contact info for their service department?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## lorsban

Dhillon said:


> PM sent


Thanks bro!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## eric76




----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

Another strap switch:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jeremydw

Brewing a cup









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez

Dhillon said:


> Repaired and serviced by Anonimo last month, now in perfect condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8873866&d=1469655024"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


LMAO they repaired 1 historical Firenze piece and now they are done (again)?!


----------



## jeremydw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon

JayVeeez said:


> LMAO they repaired 1 historical Firenze piece and now they are done (again)?!


Jay, I must have jinxed the service dept!! ;-)

My diver on the 'free' strap from Anonimo.
On a serious note, kudos to the service team, a great bunch!!


----------



## lorsban

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Incredible! I have the EXACT same pen too!










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

lorsban said:


> Incredible! I have the EXACT same pen too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


WHOA we must be brothers from another mother

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JayVeeez

Just in from a fellow forum collector! Pro yellow!!!


----------



## jeremydw

What I personally think Bond should have worn:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

phunky_monkey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torromoto

Still waiting to try one of these..Very nice


----------



## JayVeeez

Pro!


----------



## JayVeeez

You bet I am!


----------



## JayVeeez

Cronoscopio Mark II! Happy Saturday!!!


----------



## Dhillon




----------



## JayVeeez

Can't put down old blue!


----------



## watchdaddy1

on Canvas



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jeremydw

Still only have 1, but on the hunt again:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon




----------



## JayVeeez

Mark II Cronoscopio yesterday and today!


----------



## JayVeeez

Today!


----------



## Dhillon

Keeping the thread alive.....


----------



## JayVeeez

Got a new black gator strap on the Nero today!


----------



## jeremydw

Rocking my Nimo today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez

Zzzing! Loving me some Mark II action! 


----------



## TISSOT PRX

that mark II is delicious.


----------



## TISSOT PRX

Not from today but a nimo pic nonetheless


----------



## jeremydw

Totally agree - love the Mark II. Gotta try to find one.

Anyways, beauty of being a southpaw? Simple, you always have the best view of your watch (my opinion).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehagerty

Such style


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez

No way! Awesome coincidence. Great minds think alike!!!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez

Nautilo today.


----------



## eric76

Polluce Magnum with California dial


----------



## JayVeeez

Word! 


----------



## RICH61703

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric76




----------



## lorsban

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

Rainy NE day, perfect weather to spend some time with an old friend:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez

What day is it, oh! Peekaboo!!!


----------



## eric76

Bronze today


----------



## jeremydw

My opinion, but I love these watches - they are still stunning and timeless. Love all the pics.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StefB

On my wrist all week.


----------



## Kromag

Deep Blue Anonimo


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric76

Argonauta


----------



## TISSOT PRX

Not wearing Anonimo today but wouldn't say never.

2 have left home this month to be with new owners.


----------



## lorsban

phunky_monkey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like an awesome sandwich.

Oh the watch is pretty nice too. Haha

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

lorsban said:


> That looks like an awesome sandwich.
> 
> Oh the watch is pretty nice too. Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It was ridiculously good mate! Makes me hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## JayVeeez

Yep!!!


----------



## lorsban

On home-made bund strap.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kromag




----------



## watchdaddy1

Yeah it's Friday:jump:

Anonimo D Date on Drew Canvas shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Antropa

Marlin is on


----------



## Antropa




----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez

Militare Drass!


----------



## totufodax

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eric76




----------



## watchdaddy1

_Anonimo- The original Panerai.



Dial has started to Patina nicely

_


----------



## phunky_monkey

Love that Chocolate...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw




----------



## jeremydw

Working while watching football, decided to take a beauty shot:


----------



## renesse

Awesome piece, really should get one.


----------



## jeremydw




----------



## jeremydw

serve 1st said:


> like the Anonimo Stainless bracelet--


Actually, a while back I stripped out one of my screwed lug bars, and got plain fed up with unscrewing and screwing the lug bars every time I felt like changing the strap. So I actually switched to using Seiko style fat spring bars, which catch in the wider holes and now act like drilled lugs for quick changes. So...that bracelet is actually an aftermarket Seiko bracelet with a straight end, and because the lugs are so short it butts up nicely to the case and nearly looks fitted. Looks awesome, and wears even better. Thinking of sourcing the higher end Seiko bracelet that has the ratcheting extension, lovely bracelet. Never thought to try it out when I had one - silly me. The watch is so versatile, I haven't found one strap yet that it doesn't look good on.

Just thought I'd set the record straight, but thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Antropa

@ormondgators enjoy your Marlin it's a great watch.
I find that it actually wears pretty small given the size. Short lugs and flat back help a lot with size and weight


----------



## eric76




----------



## eric76




----------



## Ramones74

I hope hope the new brand owners are smart enough to pick up this Dino zei design... so lovely.



eri
c76;38429970 said:


> View attachment 10796514
> 
> View attachment 10796522


----------



## ridley

Zulu Time, today & all week

Cheers


----------



## lorsban

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StefB

Professionale 10 Anni today. My fave of the Professionales!


----------



## watchdaddy1

jeremydw said:


> Actually, a while back I stripped out one of my screwed lug bars, and got plain fed up with unscrewing and screwing the lug bars every time I felt like changing the strap. So I actually switched to using Seiko style fat spring bars, which catch in the wider holes and now act like drilled lugs for quick changes. So...that bracelet is actually an aftermarket Seiko bracelet with a straight end, and because the lugs are so short it butts up nicely to the case and nearly looks fitted. Looks awesome, and wears even better. Thinking of sourcing the higher end Seiko bracelet that has the ratcheting extension, lovely bracelet. Never thought to try it out when I had one - silly me. The watch is so versatile, I haven't found one strap yet that it doesn't look good on.
> 
> Just thought I'd set the record straight, but thanks for the compliment!


I use the same w/ my D-Date since I've owned it , pain in the arse changing straps w/ those screw bars.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridley

Zulu Time, on brown Italian leather I trimmed too fit last night.

Cheers


----------



## jeremydw

Still my all time favorite:


----------



## JayVeeez

Nero! Yeah!


----------



## watchdaddy1

_I need some color in my life. Anonimo D-Date on OEM red shark shoes

_


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw




----------



## JayVeeez

A little black n' tan Millemetri!!!


----------



## c1jensen

From one Italian to another









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leograye

That Chronoscopio MkII looks awesome. Anonimo certainly are stand out different.


----------



## JayVeeez

Cronoscopio Mark II!


----------



## leograye

It's like the Tonka truck of watches, definitely built to last..................................


----------



## phunky_monkey

Friday Funday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great_mazinger




----------



## jeremydw




----------



## JayVeeez

Can't keep away from em'!


----------



## jeremydw

My original grail - still looking beautifully desirable after all these years...same as the gorgeous woman who gifted it to me.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## richardb1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

#'s are starting to Patina gracefully



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## mcwatch12

reminds of me panerai


----------



## jeremydw

Haven't posted on this thread in a while, but still wear this guy all the time.


----------



## peterb9

nice, I just bought a used one, ok condition, I believe this was anonimo's first effort, simple but pure and classic


----------



## white

Own and still love Anonimo Firenze Dual Time. Really sorry that could never get Anonimo Professionale GMT. And sorry they are no longer in business.


----------



## peterb9

anonimo operates from switzerland now, hard for me to get excited about what they have to offer because the original italian anonimos were so special in my view,
there are some old stock ones available but once they're gone it's only the used market to look to


----------



## peterb9

white said:


> Own and still love Anonimo Firenze Dual Time. Really sorry that could never get Anonimo Professionale GMT. And sorry they are no longer in business.


there's one on chrono 24 right now


----------



## lorsban

Decided to try something different...









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Anonimo D-Date


----------



## jeremydw

Also tried the Nimo on some new shoes today - and just realized I didn't set it. That's part of the beauty of having kids, I barely had time to switch the strap before it was "Dad, Dad, Dad..." Haha! Love those little girls!!


----------



## richardb1

Now I have both editions









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richardb1

Which one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBD

Aw man, you gotta do a comparison for us! From your side-by-side photos, the new 'Mo appears to be very much up to par with its predecessor. Would really like to know how the crown and protector work versus the notoriously fragile version on the Firenze piece. And how about the cases and their feel in-hand? The new strap looks more impressive than the old, but how does it feel on the wrist?

C'mon, don't keep us in suspense! lol


----------



## richardb1

SBD said:


> Aw man, you gotta do a comparison for us! From your side-by-side photos, the new 'Mo appears to be very much up to par with its predecessor. Would really like to know how the crown and protector work versus the notoriously fragile version on the Firenze piece. And how about the cases and their feel in-hand? The new strap looks more impressive than the old, but how does it feel on the wrist?
> 
> C'mon, don't keep us in suspense! lol


I will do it for you guys this weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richardb1

richardb1 said:


> I will do it for you guys this weekend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First off I am not a writer so bare with me if this rambles on I love anonimo Firenze so much I sold or gifted my whole collection when the company left us all and could never connect with panerai owned four so the comparison between the two watches there is no comparison in the cases of the two as we all know how awesome Firenze cases were but s.a. Did a great job the dials are equally beautiful and really love looking at the time when wearing either of the watches as for the strap I believe s.a. Did a nice job as is the strap changing going to be a breeze I have not been able to source the tools for the original so no strap changes as for the crown I have not had any of the issues that plagued everyone but can see the s.a. A little easier to operate in closing I hope the Swiss embrace the past and really take the brand forward let's face it anonimo was so ahead of its time with bronze cases which every brand now does and never of our beloved brand so with that said I love both and may buy pieces from both houses again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBD

Thanks for taking the time to share your impressions. It sounds like the quality of this latest round of S.A. pieces is at least in the same ballpark as the old Firenze pieces. I'll admit that I'm really curious about the casework of the S.A. pieces. The Firenze cases were so uniquely-crafted...in-hand they are distinct from Panerai or any other watches I can think of. I suspect that the S.A. cases may be nicely made, but probably are generic compared to the Firenze cases.


----------



## richardb1

SBD said:


> Thanks for taking the time to share your impressions. It sounds like the quality of this latest round of S.A. pieces is at least in the same ballpark as the old Firenze pieces. I'll admit that I'm really curious about the casework of the S.A. pieces. The Firenze cases were so uniquely-crafted...in-hand they are distinct from Panerai or any other watches I can think of. I suspect that the S.A. cases may be nicely made, but probably are generic compared to the Firenze cases.


Yes nothing compares to the Firenze cases but this is a nice watch in its own right I have been wearing for a week now rotating with the original and I have to say I enjoy both for each of there unique qualities

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeremyG

Just came in today!!!


----------



## richardb1

JeremyG said:


> Just came in today!!!


Awesome what do you think of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeremyG

I love it so far. I?ve been looking for a Panda style for a while. This definitely fits the bill. The vintage look is one that I really like as well.


----------



## SBD

Wow! That's quite a first post! So how'd you find us here, but more importantly, where'd you pickup the new Anonimo?


----------



## phunky_monkey

I actually quite like that...congrats mate!

The hands aren't as nice as the original Militare's, and I'd prefer no rubber on the pushers, but I like the panda dial and find the overall design quite clean.


----------



## ckhouse80




----------



## jeremydw

Still in love after all these years...


----------



## peterb9

jeremydw said:


> Still in love after all these years...


you love this watch obviously, and you should, timeless and timely


----------



## mitar98

Sorry - no fancy car to show off the badge behind the watch


----------



## phunky_monkey

mitar98 said:


> Sorry - no fancy car to show off the badge behind the watch
> 
> ]


Looks fantastic mate!

Pulled the Polluce out of hibernation this week. Never fails to impress me even after all these years.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitar98

There is just something about putting on an anonimo that you (or at least me) just dont get with other brands, even much more expensive and better known ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

mitar98 said:


> There is just something about putting on an anonimo that you (or at least me) just dont get with other brands, even much more expensive and better known ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree wholeheartedly mate.

There's just something so special about Anonimo that no other brand compares with. They have their flaws, but that's part of their charm...just like all Italian things!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitar98

True. Everyday I take a look at it to make sure the power reseve dial didnt fall off  kind of reminds me of an alfa romeo I used to drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

mitar98 said:


> True. Everyday I take a look at it to make sure the power reseve dial didnt fall off  kind of reminds me of an alfa romeo I used to drive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always worry if my Ducati's will get me where I need to go. It's part of the excitement


----------



## StefB




----------



## Rich Plane




----------



## francorx

Been on my wrist daily since I got it a couple weeks ago. Just trying to locate some hex tools for a strap change...any suggestions out there? I didnt get any with the watch and finding them has been a challenge to say the least. I cant confirm the size hex either.


----------



## watchdaddy1

D-Date on OEM shark shoes



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## hunlock




----------



## Rich Plane




----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

Just picked this up.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

Couple of lume pics



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

francorx said:


> Just picked this up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Love the Drass LE's, congrats!


----------



## peterb9

would like to see drass beside ox pro to see the cosmetic differences in detail


----------



## Zachariou777

My new corned croco strap for my Anonimo Militare...


----------



## Zachariou777

And my superb Tricolore with her new strap exposed in my dealer watch...


----------



## Zachariou777

it's the number 001/150...


----------



## peterb9

let me know if you find something .98mm is the size (1mm is too big ask me how I know) I think someone said .93 would work, also I was thinking does .98mm translate to an imperial size?


francorx said:


> View attachment 12790681
> 
> 
> Been on my wrist daily since I got it a couple weeks ago. Just trying to locate some hex tools for a strap change...any suggestions out there? I didnt get any with the watch and finding them has been a challenge to say the least. I cant confirm the size hex either.


----------



## francorx

peterb9 said:


> let me know if you find something .98mm is the size (1mm is too big ask me how I know) I think someone said .93 would work, also I was thinking does .98mm translate to an imperial size?


A WUS member hooked me up with the tools...he made them himself and it is 0.98mm. When I contacted Anonimo SA (Swiss) not much luck on support from them on getting the tools. Just a few back and forth emails several weeks ago, but they have since gone dark.


----------



## peterb9

actually 1mm works with gentle persuasion


----------



## Nawroj01

Yes, wearing my Millemetri....


----------



## peterb9

love the bracelet


----------



## ridley

Cheers


----------



## Kromag




----------



## peterb9

very sharp


----------



## jeremydw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## Kromag

New shoes!


----------



## jeremydw

Enjoying the warm weather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

New to this thread & can't belive how I haven't discovered this thread before, since I have owned my Polluce 455magnum for a few years,













G


----------



## Sergei T.

Toshi-strpas.com PERFECTO!!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Very nice mate!

Tosh makes great straps for Anonimo's.


----------



## alberto.b

Nice!


----------



## Sergei T.

It was a great weekend...!


----------



## Sexitano




----------



## sidh

jeremydw said:


> Enjoying the warm weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this model ?


----------



## jeremydw

sidh said:


> What is this model ?


This is the Millemetri

Have had and handled a few Anonimo's and honestly this model was always my favorite, hence why it is the only remaining Nimo in my collection, with no plans of ever selling.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidh

U5512 said:


>


Did Anonimo make a partnership with U-Boat watches ?


----------



## sidh

jeremydw said:


> Even though the Breitling was my grail, this one is still right there with it. Still get excited every time I wear it, so awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes on this one the dial composition is very well balanced,I like it


----------



## jeremydw

sidh said:


> Yes on this one the dial composition is very well balanced,I like it


Completely agree!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidh

richardb1 said:


> Which one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The left one has my vote !


----------



## sidh

jeremydw said:


> This is the Millemetri
> 
> Have had and handled a few Anonimo's and honestly this model was always my favorite, hence why it is the only remaining Nimo in my collection, with no plans of ever selling.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally understand your point  !


----------



## peterb9

sidh said:


> Did Anonimo make a partnership with U-Boat watches ?


you don't appreciate the professionale? the case design and crown are remarkable and colourful dials are an anonimo skill


----------



## sidh

peterb9 said:


> you don't appreciate the professionale? the case design and crown are remarkable and colourful dials are an anonimo skill


No offense at all, when I first saw this crown , it immediately makes me think of a U-Boat, As I read somewhere both of these trademark were Italian, maybe they could have made a partnership.


----------



## Rich Plane




----------



## peterb9

AMG


----------



## francorx

I need to get one of my anonimos on soon. It's been awhile.









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergei T.

Small Glass + Black Coffee and *Militare* ;-)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sergei T.

Cool time with Militare in Tel Aviv


----------



## peterb9

very nice shot!


----------



## francorx

Wearing my nimo today









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez

This is awesome! Let me know if you get tired of it!



francorx said:


> I need to get one of my anonimos on soon. It's been awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

JayVeeez said:


> This is awesome! Let me know if you get tired of it!


This one is a keeper


----------



## Torquem

I had a black dial anonimo militare a few years ago. I'd love to pick up another one. If any of you guys are looking to sell one, let me know


----------



## francorx

Torquem said:


> I had a black dial anonimo militare a few years ago. I'd love to pick up another one. If any of you guys are looking to sell one, let me know


Here is my white dial militare


----------



## Sergei T.

Militare & my wife's Montblanc 4810


----------



## Rich Plane

Marlin is in the house


----------



## peterb9

Sergei T. said:


> Militare & my wife's Montblanc 4810
> View attachment 13589599


special pic for a variety of reasons


----------



## peterb9

marlin's a big watch, I've been looking at few with that dial in steel, how do you like it? is it new to you?


----------



## Sergei T.

Good Morning ;-)


----------



## Dinsdale1969

Just love mine


----------



## Rich Plane

Today's workflow


----------



## Heken

Hey guys, how or were in europe have you serviced your Anonimo Millemetri? Did they changed the gaskets?


----------



## jeremydw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_Chingon

I can't believe Anonimo is still going...lol...I really miss the old brand


----------



## Sergei T.

EL_Chingon said:


> I can't believe Anonimo is still going...lol...I really miss the old brand


Long Live The King!!


----------



## starow

Forgot there was a dedicated themed forum until i spotted it yesterday, so pulled this out of my watch box to wear today.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

starow said:


> Forgot there was a dedicated themed forum until i spotted it yesterday, so pulled this out of my watch box to wear today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Well done mate - gorgeous piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

starow said:


> Forgot there was a dedicated themed forum until i spotted it yesterday, so pulled this out of my watch box to wear today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


The Big 1! Love it mate.


----------



## mrbrightside695

This one for me today! I love the bronze/olive combo.


----------



## jeremydw

mrbrightside695 said:


> This one for me today! I love the bronze/olive combo.
> View attachment 13786863


Gorgeous!! This watch is the reason I got into watches - the elusive grail.
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Stevencjain

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 13813035


Very Cool, never seen this before


----------



## Sergei T.

Stevencjain said:


> Very Cool, never seen this before


The simplicity is simply stunning!!!


----------



## mrbrightside695

jeremydw said:


> Gorgeous!! This watch is the reason I got into watches - the elusive grail.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kept my eyes out for one for a long time before I found it. I had the black dial / steel Millimetri that I sold because it wasn't comfortable to wear, but I loved the bronze look so much (and this was before bronze really took off, so there weren't many choices) that I snapped this one up as soon as I saw it for sale. And I'm glad I did - turns out that it was just the OEM strap and deployant that made it uncomfortable. It's been fantastic on the isofrane.


----------



## aaamax

mrbrightside695 said:


> This one for me today! I love the bronze/olive combo.
> View attachment 13786863


that case is getting a terrific patina going. Love the combo as well. 
How long have you had it?
Cheers


----------



## mrbrightside695

aaamax said:


> that case is getting a terrific patina going. Love the combo as well.
> How long have you had it?
> Cheers


Thanks! I gave it a quick polish when I got it just to see how it looked, so a little over 4 years now - all natural just from wearing it, nothing to artificially accelerate it.


----------



## Zeroedout

I’ve had my Epurato for about 6 months now and find that I really enjoy wearing it. It’s 42mm, and like everything else it tends to look big in wrist shots...but it is an exceptionally comfortable watch to wear. 

There aren’t a lot of “real-world” pics floating around for reference, so I just thought I’d post a few for anyone who’s interested. This is the Galvanic Mat Blue, which clearly takes on different tones depending on light. 

Lol, and I’ll apologize in advance for the excessive pics. Just wanted to find somewhere to post them, and maybe help anyone who’s interested get a better feel for the color.


----------



## Rich Plane

Just back from service and back in action today


----------



## francorx

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 13813035


I have a very similar version but with a different color dial.


----------



## jeremydw

Rich Plane said:


> Just back from service and back in action today
> View attachment 13872457


Love love love the Marlin - this was on my short list before they closed down. One of two pieces I keep an eye out for to hopefully acquire someday. The other being the San Marco.

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergei T.

jeremydw said:


> Love love love the Marlin - this was on my short list before they closed down. One of two pieces I keep an eye out for to hopefully acquire someday. The other being the San Marco.
> 
> Fantastic! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not alone here mate...


----------



## Sergei T.

Have a great weekend all!!


----------



## gttheo

Got the Three Glasses on. Underrated IMO.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

Here's one you will never see--the first Anonimo of the "historic" Anonimo, made for the Italian market, only produced a handful, back in 1997-98. Interestingly, they also made at least two pieces with a chronograph dial (doesn't look as good). Came with mineral crystal, and has some scratches, but it fits its age. Oh, did I mention? It's just 38mm!!


----------



## gttheo

That is f***in cool I had no idea that piece existed. How about trading it? ;-)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez

Nice find. Almost impossible to find for sale!



timefleas said:


> Here's one you will never see--the first Anonimo of the "historic" Anonimo, made for the Italian market, only produced a handful, back in 1997-98. Interestingly, they also made at least two pieces with a chronograph dial (doesn't look as good). Came with mineral crystal, and has some scratches, but it fits its age. Oh, did I mention? It's just 38mm!!


----------



## phunky_monkey

timefleas said:


> Here's one you will never see--the first Anonimo of the "historic" Anonimo, made for the Italian market, only produced a handful, back in 1997-98. Interestingly, they also made at least two pieces with a chronograph dial (doesn't look as good). Came with mineral crystal, and has some scratches, but it fits its age. Oh, did I mention? It's just 38mm!!


Very cool indeed!

I must say, I'm very surprised to see you with another Anonimo on the wrist...


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## mrbrightside695

The lab was still empty when I got to work this morning, so I grabbed a pic while it was still dark.


----------



## Sergei T.

Have a peaceful weekend Nimos


----------



## francorx

One of my nimos









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

phunky_monkey said:


> Very cool indeed!
> 
> I must say, I'm very surprised to see you with another Anonimo on the wrist...


Yes, I honestly regret selling a few of them--but most were simply too big for my less than 7 inch wrists--this one is perfect--wish they had made more of this size and style.


----------



## orangecanes

Cronoscopio Mark II on a Toshi papaya leather strap with teal thread


----------



## orangecanes

Cronoscopio Mark II on Toshi papaya leather strap with teal thread


----------



## francorx

My watch for St Patrick's day 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

DDate II

May be collecting dust nowadays but it's still got that Italian mojo.















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

I have always admired the D date


----------



## Sergei T.

Have a great day Nimos!!


----------



## uplockjock

Zeroedout said:


> I've had my Epurato for about 6 months now and find that I really enjoy wearing it. It's 42mm, and like everything else it tends to look big in wrist shots...but it is an exceptionally comfortable watch to wear.
> 
> There aren't a lot of "real-world" pics floating around for reference, so I just thought I'd post a few for anyone who's interested. This is the Galvanic Mat Blue, which clearly takes on different tones depending on light.
> 
> Lol, and I'll apologize in advance for the excessive pics. Just wanted to find somewhere to post them, and maybe help anyone who's interested get a better feel for the color.


I would love to hear more about what you think of this beauty


----------



## Sergei T.

Enjoying the Bronze b-)


----------



## catlike

Back in the day I owned a Militare Zulu Time and a Dino Zei Glauco Bronze but they are long gone. I somewhat regret flipping the Zulu Time but I have to admit that I never really bonded with the Glauco.

Well I own an Anonimo brand watch again, albeit in a very different guise to the previous models. My Epurato which only arrived earlier today:

















































Thanks to @Zeroedout for giving me some feedback on his blue model. I'll wear this baby for at least the next week or so and see how she handles ;-)


----------



## PAMster




----------



## jeremydw

Thought I’d never say this - but I’m actually finding it interesting to see folks posting the newer Anonimo watches. Time heals all wounds I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Forgot how much I love this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevencjain

phunky_monkey said:


> Forgot how much I love this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just recently purchased an original Militare...I really missed it. Really want to find a Yellow dial one next...


----------



## phunky_monkey

Stevencjain said:


> Just recently purchased an original Militare...I really missed it. Really want to find a Yellow dial one next...


Loving it? I used to have a Yellow dial Militare Flyback. Lovely piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

These look like fantastic alternatives to a Panerai. Going to look around now!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevencjain

phunky_monkey said:


> Loving it? I used to have a Yellow dial Militare Flyback. Lovely piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, truly loving it. I had one maybe 10 years ago or so...never ever should have sold it. I think I sold it and bought a Panerai...anyway, now that I have this one (same as my original), its been on my wrist a lot!


----------



## jeremydw

phunky_monkey said:


> Forgot how much I love this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely gorgeous mate!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

jeremydw said:


> Absolutely gorgeous mate!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!


----------



## uplockjock

catlike said:


> Back in the day I owned a Militare Zulu Time and a Dino Zei Glauco Bronze but they are long gone. I somewhat regret flipping the Zulu Time but I have to admit that I never really bonded with the Glauco.
> 
> Well I own an Anonimo brand watch again, albeit in a very different guise to the previous models. My Epurato which only arrived earlier today:
> 
> View attachment 14096725
> 
> 
> View attachment 14096727
> 
> 
> View attachment 14096729
> 
> 
> View attachment 14096735
> 
> 
> View attachment 14096741
> 
> 
> View attachment 14096747
> 
> 
> Thanks to @Zeroedout for giving me some feedback on his blue model. I'll wear this baby for at least the next week or so and see how she handles ;-)


Looking forward to your thoughts


----------



## catlike

uplockjock said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts


.....and here they are:


First of all this is Anonimo in name only compared to the historical range, it's up to the individual whether or not that is an issue or not. It looks like the "new" Anonimo is aiming towards the safer mainstream market with their designs and there will be haters. I owned a couple of the old models and personally I don't care about comparisons, all I care about is whether or not I like the watch.
This watch filled a couple of holes in my collection - a black DLC coating and a cushion case, and for that it is a good fit.
The contrasting black face & case and the applied numerals & indices work extremely well - I even got a couple of comments at work, but if you are a lume fanatic look elsewhere as only the hands are lumed. It's not a big deal for me but it would have been nice to have more, even if just the three numerals were lumed.
The lug to lug is 51mm, which is a couple of mm outside my usual preference but the lugs turn down sharply from the case which comes in at under 12mm including the crystal. Being all black the watch doesn't look too big on my 7.25 inch wrist.
The kudu antelope strap is all class and has quick release spring bars, which is ideal for a PVD coated watch in order to avoid scratches. Whilst the strap is great and matches the watch extremely well, it will show dirt rather easily due to the light colour. I have some other options on their way to try.
So far the movement is doing fine at + a few seconds a day.

























So, she's a keeper for me. Very different to the rest of my collection and I'm really liking the high contrast look.


----------



## uplockjock

You lost me at 51mm... Bummer... Such a nice looking watch. Dang my small wrist.


----------



## jeremydw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Just received this Nautilo.


----------



## maddoc

phunky_monkey said:


> Forgot how much I love this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks Fantastic!


----------



## jeremydw

tsteph12 said:


> Just received this Nautilo.
> 
> View attachment 14322405


Looks fantastic!! What are your thoughts and impressions? Have been communicating with the new company and curious about the Nautilo; especially the new 42mm one they announced recently. Was also looking at the exact model that you have. It's a great looking watch, but haven't seen one in the flesh. So would love to hear what you think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

jeremydw said:


> Looks fantastic!! What are your thoughts and impressions? Have been communicating with the new company and curious about the Nautilo; especially the new 42mm one they announced recently. Was also looking at the exact model that you have. It's a great looking watch, but haven't seen one in the flesh. So would love to hear what you think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fell in love with the look of this Nautilo Bianco version couple years ago when it was previewed, but was reluctant to spend that much money on a watch without first trying on in person. Discovered a dealer about 20 mins from me began carrying Anonimo recently, so dropped by to see. Was surprised at how wearable the 44mm Nautilo was on my 7.25" wrist. He didn't have the white dial in stock however, so ended up sourcing it elsewhere. The ceramic bezel and porcelain white dial are are absolutely stunning in person.


----------



## jeremydw

tsteph12 said:


> I fell in love with the look of this Nautilo Bianco version couple years ago when it was previewed, but was reluctant to spend that much money on a watch without first trying on in person. Discovered a dealer about 20 mins from me began carrying Anonimo recently, so dropped by to see. Was surprised at how wearable the 44mm Nautilo was on my 7.25" wrist. He didn't have the white dial in stock however, so ended up sourcing it elsewhere. The ceramic bezel and porcelain white dial are are absolutely stunning in person.


Thanks for the feedback - sounds like it is both good and bad. Good: sounds like it is wearable, and maybe even better looking in person than the pics can capture. Which means it really is an awesome piece! Congrats on the great pickup!

Bad? Well now I really want one. Haha!!

Thanks again! Wear that great piece in good health mate. Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

jeremydw said:


> Thanks for the feedback - sounds like it is both good and bad. Good: sounds like it is wearable, and maybe even better looking in person than the pics can capture. Which means it really is an awesome piece! Congrats on the great pickup!
> 
> Bad? Well now I really want one. Haha!!
> 
> Thanks again! Wear that great piece in good health mate. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy to be an enabler. For me though, the only thing I can't resist is temptation and too many is never enough!


----------



## tsteph12

You inspired me @jeremydw to post more photos 
It's a looker for sure in outdoor lighting. Don't know how Anonimo was able to manufacture a ceramic bezel in this more matt light grey finish, but kinda reminds me of the tungsten one that is/was used on the current Oris Aquis 39 pale green dial and discontinued grey 40. Also, I'm not normally impressed my strap buckles, but the finishing on this one is really very well done. Cheers!


----------



## jeremydw

tsteph12 said:


> You inspired me @jeremydw to post more photos
> It's a looker for sure in outdoor lighting. Don't know how Anonimo was able to manufacture a ceramic bezel in this more matt light grey finish, but kinda reminds me of the tungsten one that is/was used on the current Oris Aquis 39 pale green dial and discontinued grey 40. Also, I'm not normally impressed my strap buckles, but the finishing on this one is really very well done. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 14327529
> 
> View attachment 14327535
> 
> View attachment 14327537
> 
> View attachment 14327539


Wow - it looks awesome!!! Great pictures. Thanks for sharing the additional shots. You're right, the bezel color is very fetching and unique. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

maddoc said:


> Looks Fantastic!


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

This new Hirsch Robby just arrived in mail. It seems very well made and sure is comfortable.


----------



## catlike

My Epurato on Barton canvas today now that the black buckle has arrived:


----------



## tsteph12

Your Epurato looks great on that strap. This model is next on my list when I’m able to find a good price. Just need to decide on dial color, but am leaning toward the cream with blue hands.


----------



## Zeroedout

Hate to derail the thread, but I thought I’d ask this question here rather than in the public forum...

I noticed today that my local AD is now marketing several Nautilo “Classic” Novelties listed at 42mm. They didn’t receive much additional info from Anonimo and I can’t find any mention of the “Classic” online. 

Has anyone seen anything about this? I own an Epurato (which I love) and was looking forward to the “Vintage” Nautilo coming in, but seeing a 42mm Classic on the horizon really tickled my berries this morning. They also show a black dial version....


----------



## pallas

What caliber? Usual 2824 / clone?

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout

pallas said:


> What caliber? Usual 2824 / clone?
> 
> Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


If you're asking about my post above, I have no idea what they're using. Lol, with those pics, you know as much about it as I do.


----------



## Kromag

Anonimo Deep Blue after swimming in the Pacific Ocean all summer. Proper!


----------



## cesarh

Zulu time!


----------



## Sergei T.

Coffee & Militare


----------



## Sergei T.

It was a lovely day on the beach with Militare b-)!!


----------



## Watchcollector21

Bronze polluce






G


----------



## Sergei T.

No light in the Elevator - no problem for Militare!


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## Watchcollector21

tsteph12 said:


> View attachment 14528717


Love the watch, fantastic combo tspeph.
Seriusly cool
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## tsteph12

Think I got really lucky with this watch as it's keeps impeccable time at 0-+1 secs/day.


----------



## Sergei T.

Militare visits Israel / Lebanon border - Rosh Hanikra Grottoes


----------



## tsteph12

Wow, that sure looks to be a beautiful location. Enjoy!


----------



## 971

With Mad Dog shark strap


----------



## Watchcollector21

Polluce on black toshi custom strap












G


----------



## catspispenguins

peterb9 said:


> you don't appreciate the professionale? the case design and crown are remarkable and colourful dials are an anonimo skill


The professionale is one bada** watch! Lucky to have one.


----------



## Sergei T.

Pizza time with Glauco


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Axlwatches

nelsondevicenci said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so much going on but looks great. weird screws tho very unique


----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## Sergei T.

Lovely morning patina on Glauco ;-)


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## tsteph12

^
Get it Brother!


----------



## tsteph12

Just put this grey Hirsch Arne strap on the Nautilo and think it suits this diver.


----------



## jeremydw

tsteph12 said:


> Just put this grey Hirsch Arne strap on the Nautilo and think it suits this diver.
> 
> View attachment 14687225
> 
> View attachment 14687229


Wow - that's gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

Anonimo on rotation this week









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Rich Plane

Peaking out from the cuff...


----------



## Ptern

i finally was able to find another Millemetri/Polluce after selling my others a while back, they are not as easy to find anymore.

cheers,
Pat


----------



## tsteph12

Looks quite sharp Pat. Congratulations!


----------



## glengoyne17

Ptern said:


> i finally was able to find another Millemetri/Polluce after selling my others a while back, they are not as easy to find anymore.
> 
> cheers,
> Pat
> 
> View attachment 14714731


Nice on bracelet. Never tried the bracelet but always loved the look. My millimetri came on black leather. I then sold it to purchase a bronze polluce. Patina really dark now, stunning look.

Very old picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern

glengoyne17 said:


> Nice on bracelet. Never tried the bracelet but always loved the look. My millimetri came on black leather. I then sold it to purchase a bronze polluce. Patina really dark now, stunning look.
> 
> Very old picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i really like the bronze and Ox Pro combo on your case(or is that all bronze?), it goes well with the strap.
The kodiak straps are my favorite compo with Anonimos but I was surprised how well made their bracelets are. I thought it would be too heavy for the case but it is well balanced. The only draw back for me is there is no micro adjustments. i wear my bracelets to fit almost snug but this one is slightly too snug in the morning but fine when the swelling goes down in an hour or two. 
Cheers,
pat


----------



## timefleas

Ptern said:


> ...I was surprised how well made their bracelets were made. i thought it would be too heavy for the case but it is well balanced. The only draw back for me is there is no micro adjustments. i wear my bracelets to fit almost snug but this one is slightly too snug in the morning but fine when the swelling goes down in an hour or two.
> Cheers,
> pat


They actually made (at least) two versions of the bracelet, the first, yours, had no micro adjustments, the second had two micro-slot adjustments, if I recall correctly. (I actually did a bracelet review here several years ago, I'll see if I can dig it up.) I own one of the original company's original watches, before they went to the big cases (the one below is 38mm!), and it too is on a bracelet, though it has micro-adjustments--not sure why they abandoned that when they initially went to the big cases. While I've owned more than a dozen "historical" Anonimo over the years, it is the only one that remains (sorry if some of you have seen it before).


----------



## Ptern

timefleas said:


> They actually made (at least) two versions of the bracelet, the first, yours, had no micro adjustments, the second had two micro-slot adjustments, if I recall correctly. (I actually did a bracelet review here several years ago, I'll see if I can dig it up.) I own one of the original company's original watches, before they went to the big cases (the one below is 38mm!), and it too is on a bracelet, though it has micro-adjustments--not sure why they abandoned that when they initially went to the big cases. While I've owned more than a dozen "historical" Anonimo over the years, it is the only one that remains (sorry if some of you have seen it before).


Thank you for the info, I will have to hunt down that post. I did make a mistake, I do have the latest version with two micro adjustments. My problem is, it is in the micro slot for a larger fit now and is snug. If I add another link and move the micro slot to small it's too loose, if I had a half link it would be fine. Still no big deal, I love this watch and keep on coming back to them. If I remember correctly, I missed out on one of your Millemetri you posted some time ago.


----------



## knightRider

My first Anonimo, love it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Another shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Wearing today but photo taken Xmas Eve:


----------



## Watchcollector21

knightRider said:


> Another shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the club Nightie,
And it's a bronze beauty.
Love it mate.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## eddiefirestone

I want one now !


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## Ptern

View attachment 14752773


----------



## dumberdrummer

New to the Anonimo club, so you "purists", please don't lambaste me for not having one of the more Eye-talion versions, lol...but this was too good to pass up and I'm really diggin' it! Almost immediately swapped out the factory leather (which is certainly nice enough) for some Zuludiver rubber. Man, I wish my phone could capture that opaline dial better.


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## francorx

dumberdrummer said:


> New to the Anonimo club, so you "purists", please don't lambaste me for not having one of the more Eye-talion versions, lol...but this was too good to pass up and I'm really diggin' it! Almost immediately swapped out the factory leather (which is certainly nice enough) for some Zuludiver rubber. Man, I wish my phone could capture that opaline dial better.


I discovered the brand late...and better late than never! I dont consider myself a "purist", but I do wish I had discovered them sooner. I really like the older "Made in Italy" versions and purchased a 3 over the past 2 yrs.

Wear your new watch in good health and enjoy it!


----------



## Sergei T.

francorx said:


> I discovered the brand late...and better late than never! I dont consider myself a "purist", but I do wish I had discovered them sooner. I really like the older "Made in Italy" versions and purchased a 3 over the past 2 yrs.
> 
> Wear your new watch in good health and enjoy it!


Same here, got two timepieces in past two years of an older/original Anonimo.


----------



## tommy_boy

Yep:


----------



## Rich Plane

Thrifting with the Marlin


----------



## Ptern




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Sergei T.

Glauco & Black Coffee, first time on my wrist this year!


----------



## glengoyne17

Ptern said:


> i really like the bronze and Ox Pro combo on your case(or is that all bronze?), it goes well with the strap.
> The kodiak straps are my favorite compo with Anonimos but I was surprised how well made their bracelets are. I thought it would be too heavy for the case but it is well balanced. The only draw back for me is there is no micro adjustments. i wear my bracelets to fit almost snug but this one is slightly too snug in the morning but fine when the swelling goes down in an hour or two.
> Cheers,
> pat


My watch is pure bronze, no ox-pro. The bronze has really darkened by now (never polished) so guess that is what you are seeing. Truly unique and warm tone to the metal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Sergei T. said:


> Glauco & Black Coffee, first time on my wrist this year!
> 
> View attachment 14793635


Stunning piece Sergei,
Very cool pic mate.
How thick is the glauco ?
Cheers 
G


----------



## Sergei T.

Watchcollector21 said:


> Stunning piece Sergei,
> Very cool pic mate.
> How thick is the glauco ?
> Cheers
> G


Thanks Watchcollector21, it is indeed ;-)
It's thick, raw measurement of 14mm.


----------



## kyfra

I never paid attention to the brand but saw this and really liked it. Not thrilled about the lack of strap options with the cutout at twelve. Time to get a custom strap order in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra

Spoke too soon in the strap options. Exacto knife and some unused straps worked well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergei T.

Sergei T. said:


> Thanks Watchcollector21, it is indeed ;-)
> It's thick, raw measurement of 14mm.


Here you go


----------



## Ptern

I finally took off the bracelet and put on the Kodiak.


----------



## Sergei T.

Just another weekend with DZei b-)


----------



## catlike




----------



## Ptern

happy hump day!


----------



## Watchcollector21

Sergei T. said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 14805303
> 
> 
> View attachment 14805305


Thanks Sergei,
Much appriciated , the Glauco or Nautilo on my shopping list.
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Some bronze watches are not made to have patina, out of 7 bronze watches that I own ,this is the only one I like shiny.




































G


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Watchcollector21

A few days back


----------



## sjaakb

Wear it in good health!


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Rich Plane

Marlin for today - complete with new shoes . Thank you @Stromboli, for the awesome Mario Paci Officine Firenze leather strap.


----------



## catlike

New Pebro strap for the Epurato:


----------



## Sergei T.

DZ from balcony


----------



## Vincentvd

Militare Crono Ox-Pro
Diamond Diver
Historic Brand ofcourse


----------



## EL_Chingon

Watchcollector21 said:


> Some bronze watches are not made to have patina, out of 7 bronze watches that I own ,this is the only one I like shiny.
> View attachment 14867749
> View attachment 14867753
> View attachment 14867759
> View attachment 14867761
> View attachment 14867765
> View attachment 14867767
> G


What a beauty! i miss the old anonimo watches


----------



## Watchcollector21

EL_Chingon said:


> What a beauty! i miss the old anonimo watches


Thank you so much.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Ptern




----------



## garydusa

*ANONIMO MILITARE
















*


----------



## Vincentvd

Hey Gary,

Although I am not a fan of the new Anonimo, I do love the brushed dial on your Militare! And also the white-on-black date is better than the old black-on-white date used by the Historic brand.

But what I don't understand is that the new Anonimo is more about looks, rather than about functionality. Take the Militare for example. There was a good reason that the crown on the Historic brand was placed at "6" and the pousettes where placed at "9". The crown and pousettes are the most fragile parts of the watch. And because the Militare was designed for military porposes the idea was that the crown should be on the innerside of the wrist and the pousettes should be on the left side of the watch to minimise the chance of damaging it when using the watch in combat.

And what did the new Swiss Anonimo do? They replaced the crown to "12" and the pousettes to the right side of the watch! This may look fancy, but has no functional value what so ever and is even not smart at all regarding the potential damage risk of placing the crown to the upperside of the wrist! Although the looks of the Militare is still great, the whole idea behind the design of the watch has been killed. They could have done any adjustment to the model, but not changing the positioning of the crown. That was the key feature! It shows that the Swiss Anonimo doesn't know and respect the heritance of what Anonimo should be about. 

This is why I would never buy a Swiss Anonimo, the soul of the brand is gone and replaced for commercial fancy look.

Any opinions on this guys?


----------



## Sergei T.

Vincentvd said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> Although I am not a fan of the new Anonimo, I do love the brushed dial on your Militare! And also the white-on-black date is better than the old black-on-white date used by the Historic brand.
> 
> But what I don't understand is that the new Anonimo is more about looks, rather than about functionality. Take the Militare for example. There was a good reason that the crown on the Historic brand was placed at "6" and the pousettes where placed at "9". The crown and pousettes are the most fragile parts of the watch. And because the Militare was designed for military porposes the idea was that the crown should be on the innerside of the wrist and the pousettes should be on the left side of the watch to minimise the chance of damaging it when using the watch in combat.
> 
> And what did the new Swiss Anonimo do? They replaced the crown to "12" and the pousettes to the right side of the watch! This may look fancy, but has no functional value what so ever and is even not smart at all regarding the potential damage risk of placing the crown to the upperside of the wrist! Although the looks of the Militare is still great, the whole idea behind the design of the watch has been killed. They could have done any adjustment to the model, but not changing the positioning of the crown. That was the key feature! It shows that the Swiss Anonimo doesn't know and respect the heritance of what Anonimo should be about.
> 
> This is why I would never buy a Swiss Anonimo, the soul of the brand is gone and replaced for commercial fancy look.
> 
> Any opinions on this guys?


Being in Firenze last year I felt that inspiration in the air...

And I believe that the main difference between the two are that Italian Artisans are tried to Create - new, unseen, unfamiliar, based on their experience with Panerai (Professionale, Militare lines as an example),
Instead the current owners are serving only one purpose - Sell.

Don't get me wrong... Swiss are good in selling watches, perhaps this is what was missed in Original, Italian Anonimo.


----------



## garydusa

*Anonimo Nautilo 
*


----------



## Vincentvd

Sergei T. said:


> Being in Firenze last year I felt that inspiration in the air...
> 
> And I believe that the main difference between the two are that Italian Artisans are tried to Create - new, unseen, unfamiliar, based on their experience with Panerai (Professionale, Militare lines as an example),
> Instead the current owners are serving only one purpose - Sell.
> 
> Don't get me wrong... Swiss are good in selling watches, perhaps this is what was missed in Original, Italian Anonimo.
> 
> View attachment 15050173


Agreed Sergei! This is also my take on it.|>


----------



## Watchcollector21

Hope everyone is ok












keep safe G


----------



## glengoyne17

Old picture of my polluce. It has darkened a lot but the sun makes it shine again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincentvd

glengoyne17 said:


> Old picture of my polluce. It has darkened a lot but the sun makes it shine again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful patina on the watch Glen, really love the CNS version of the Polluce. Did you know that for a short period of time you could actually buy the Professionale CNS watches that where used accross the globe for a whole year by official CNS Divers. After that year they would return to Anonimo, where they where serviced and then sold accompanied with a logbook with all dives. I believe there where only a handful of those. Never had the opportunity to buy one unfortunately.

Mooi horloge Glen!


----------



## glengoyne17

Vincentvd said:


> Beautiful patina on the watch Glen, really love the CNS version of the Polluce. Did you know that for a short period of time you could actually buy the Professionale CNS watches that where used accross the globe for a whole year by official CNS Divers. After that year they would return to Anonimo, where they where serviced and then sold accompanied with a logbook with all dives. I believe there where only a handful of those. Never had the opportunity to buy one unfortunately.
> 
> Mooi horloge Glen!


Thanks or dank ;-)

Interesting, this one has never taken a dive. Bought it NOS a few years back and the fact it was resting in stock means the base patina is very even. Lovely piece, a shame what happened to the brand. Saw the new Anonimo in Baselworld a few times and not impressed. Starts with the name printed on the dial, such a deviation from the past and brand intention.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincentvd

Couldn't agree more Glen! There was a good reason that the name of the Historic Brand was only to be found on the case back and innerside of the buckle. This was to honor Anonimos's predecessor Panerai. However, the Historic Brand of Firenze already started using the name Anonimo on the dial, before they moved to Switzerland. But this was pushed by one of the new owners, who ofcourse is now the Swiss owner. I can understand why they now have only 3 lines remaining, however in my opinion it is a shame that the Dino Zei line and Professionale line have stopped. 

I would like to own the San Marco Bronze one day... I did actually have 2 Dino Zei Aeronauta watches. Sold both and regretted it ever since hahaha. What's your favorite?


----------



## smalldog

Anonimo Zulutime GMT.


----------



## Dr4

Very cool watch - have often looked at that Zulu GMT as an option to pick-up. And the strap - aftermarket, right? - looks great with it. FYI, am based in Brookhaven/Chamblee area of Atlanta. Great stuff!


----------



## Sergei T.

Militare on the wrist, for past two weeks!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergei T.

It's Militare bea(it)ch!! Post-Quarantine mood!!


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Dr4

Nice Polluce!


----------



## Ptern

Millemetri today!


----------



## dumberdrummer

Really diggin' how this leather/rubber combo strap pairs with the black and white of the Nautilo.


----------



## Watchcollector21

dumberdrummer said:


> Really diggin' how this leather/rubber combo strap pairs with the black and white of the Nautilo.


Lovely combo, 
Really does look good
G


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Ryanonarcher

Always kick myself for letting go of my dress 10 Anni! Awesome white nautilo, btw!


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Watchcollector21

What has happend to this sight


----------



## Sergei T.

Perhaps a "modern art update"...


----------



## timefleas

Watchcollector21 said:


> What has happend to this sight


As usual, basically, nothing whatsoever--surprised it's still here after the changeover.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Keeping the post alive... with my Anonimo Militare Bronze.. yes I'm still partial to the classic designs of the Dino line and past Firenze models; however, I think the Militare line is still exceptional and unique. The dial color is amazing in person, and the Bronze Patina from the originators is still a work of art.


----------



## Trinityten

interested in checking out the Vintage Chorno version - Panda and the Newman. Are these hard to find, saw a few but price is $$$. what your thoughts on this model?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Trinityten said:


> interested in checking out the Vintage Chorno version - Panda and the Newman. Are these hard to find, saw a few but price is $$$. what your thoughts on this model?


It's funny you mentioned those variants, I was contemplating on buying the Newman not too long ago. They are somewhat scarce in the US but don't command a retail premium if you are patient. If you get a chance I say buy one, I love the patina style and the Chrono is super smooth! Also the unique crown aperture is awesome ???


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Thread Reviver.. feeling a little Bronze a la Nautilo today. Gives you an appreciation of the remarkable case work that they produced during the dawn of the Federico days...: a little "Dolce Vita" anyone? Rugged and Refined, dare I say better than Panerai in regards to overall design.. yes you have my heart Anonimo...or should I say I'm waiting for you to revive me. What say you?


----------



## Sergei T.

This combo of steel+bronze is special, and indeed much more style than Panerai!!
Have myself a Galuco model and enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Sergei T.

Bronze Sunset


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Sergei T. said:


> This combo of steel+bronze is special, and indeed much more style than Panerai!!
> Have myself a Galuco model and enjoying it a lot.


Love your Glauco Sergei! These models have an artistic yet timeless expression that will stand the test of time. They just don't make them like this anymore. Hopefully some other Anonimo enthusiasts out there can share some more photos! Let's see those classic Anonimo's again!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

W


Trinityten said:


> View attachment 15363177
> 
> 
> Wow, awesome Panda.. I see you got one. Looks great ??, wear it in good health!


----------



## Sergei T.

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Love your Glauco Sergei! These models have an artistic yet timeless expression that will stand the test of time. They just don't make them like this anymore. Hopefully some other Anonimo enthusiasts out there can share some more photos! Let's see those classic Anonimo's again!


Thanks! 
If you have FB you can join a group of "Original Anonimo Watch Group" there are a lot of Nimo fans there with great timepieces and collections, some rare and even prototypes too...
I also have a Militare model which should get some more time on my wrist soon ;-)


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Thanks for the heads up Sergei, anyway you can drop a link, I’m not able to find them. Wear them, that’s what I say, life’s too short!


----------



## Sergei T.

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Thanks for the heads up Sergei, anyway you can drop a link, I'm not able to find them. Wear them, that's what I say, life's too short!


Here you go: Original Anonimo Watch Group


----------



## Retumbo

Gave this baby one last go before she gets listed for sale.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Retumbo said:


> Gave this baby one last go before she gets listed for sale.


Nice, what color dial is it? Is that the only Anonimo you have?


----------



## Retumbo

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Nice, what color dial is it? Is that the only Anonimo you have?


Professionale 6000 Black Dial, #15/250. Currently my only Anonimo, but we'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

I thought that’s what it was, a classic Anonimo diver 👍🏽.


----------



## Ptern




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

10 year Anni, Ox Pro, with the Cream Dial... yes please. Very nice Ptern 👊🏽😎


----------



## Mtvandi

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> 10 year Anni, Ox Pro, with the Cream Dial... yes please. Very nice Ptern 👊🏽😎


Here is a cousin to the nice 10th Anniversary. I just got it back from getting serviced with a new crown and tube. Millemetri, Ox Pro and #0001 of the run before Anonimo sold to the Swiss.

Love this original Italian Anonimo and finally having it back...


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Really nice, I always love the clean look of the OxPro! Did you just say you got it serviced? If you don’t mind me asking was this through Anonimo or another source? Additionally, what was the turnaround?


----------



## Mtvandi

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Really nice, I always love the clean look of the OxPro! Did you just say you got it serviced? If you don't mind me asking was this through Anonimo or another source? Additionally, what was the turnaround?


Me too, definitely an Anonimo favorite. 
I did just get it back from service and it was a process. First watchmaker in Nebraska did a full service and helium valve repair in Nov 2019, but sent it back with the main crown stripped!?!? Came to find out he was not able to get the movement out for service and could not fix the watch further. Apparently it comes out by removing the bezel and chrystal, so he kindly refunded me most of the cost. I then sent it to Stoll and Co. in Jan 2020 who used to do Anonimo USA service. They searched for the original crown and stem, found it in Florence, Italy, Covid shutdown hit for 2 months and 6 months later, here it is back working. PHEW!

I do highly recommend Stoll and Co and imagine simpler repairs can be done sooner.

Mark


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Oh wow! That must have been nerve racking.. can’t imagine sending my babies for that long and hoping they find a resolution. That’s great to hear they resolved it locally because that’s one of the things that gets me nervous about having to service out of the country. It’s funny you mentioned Stoll and Co. I am in need of some service to one of my Genta’s and they were highly recommended also. And the fact that they were able to source a part from Italy is awesome, shows that they know how to work through different venues. How was their pricing?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Welcome to the Forums by the way Mark! 👊🏽😎


----------



## Mtvandi

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Oh wow! That must have been nerve racking.. can't imagine sending my babies for that long and hoping they find a resolution. That's great to hear they resolved it locally because that's one of the things that gets me nervous about having to service out of the country. It's funny you mentioned Stoll and Co. I am in need of some service to one of my Genta's and they were highly recommended also. And the fact that they were able to source a part from Italy is awesome, shows that they know how to work through different venues. How was their pricing?


Thank you for the welcome. Glad this Anonimo forum exists.
Stoll and Co seems inline with most out there, but I believe they can actually perform the service needed, do it well and back up their work. For this Millemetri, they were the only knowledgeable option plus they give you a quote before anything agreed to is done. I'm very happy with the work they did.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

That’s great, shows their level of commitment even under the current circumstances. I will definitely check them out. Thanks!


----------



## Sergei T.

Original parts and service is available at Croem.it
The company is from Firenze, I've sent my Glauco to them and they've serviced it perfectly.


----------



## Mtvandi

Sergei T. said:


> Original parts and service is available at Croem.it
> The company is from Firenze, I've sent my Glauco to them and they've serviced it perfectly.


Hi Sergei, That is good to know, more options are always better, but shipping Internationally gets a bit more complicated and expensive, especially to Italy. Stoll and Co in the USA may actually work with them to get original parts for their Anonimo service repairs.


----------



## Sergei T.

Mtvandi said:


> Hi Sergei, That is good to know, more options are always better, but shipping Internationally gets a bit more complicated and expensive, especially to Italy. Stoll and Co in the USA may actually work with them to get original parts for their Anonimo service repairs.


Yes, sure - I just believe Stoll and Co are actually getting their supplies from Croem.
Because when I contacted Swiss Anonimo they've pointed to Croem too


----------



## montelatici

Wearing mine today.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Nice.. I’m starting to get that Millimetri /Polluce itch 😏


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Sergei T. said:


> Original parts and service is available at Croem.it
> The company is from Firenze, I've sent my Glauco to them and they've serviced it perfectly.


Thanks Sergei that's great to hear! I checked out their website and unfortunately it's under construction. Not sure if they are still around or making updates to their site.


----------



## montelatici

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Nice.. I'm starting to get that Millimetre /Polluce itch ?


KInd of fun wearing the Millemetri around. I am more impressed today, with this 1000 meter Anonimo. My Seiko and Citizen divers are only 300 meter and 200 meter.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Yeah I believe Anonimo has one of the highest rated ever at 2000 Mtrs, the Anonimo Professionale 6000 to be exact..
Dive Beast..


----------



## Ptern

New arrival today! This will be my 3rd Millemetri/Polluce. I planned for a Militare but decided for another Millemetri instead...I'm sure my wife thinks I have issues.


----------



## Mtvandi

Hmmm! Looks good to me. Issues, what issues? Isn't more better? HaHa!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Another Anonimo fire piece, keep the thread alive 👊🏽😎. The only issue I see is not enough arm space to wear them all 🤔😁.


----------



## Sergei T.

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Thanks Sergei that's great to hear! I checked out their website and unfortunately it's under construction. Not sure if they are still around or making updates to their site.


Their web was awful before, so no surprises here... If you want a contact email, let me know and I'll PM you (just not sure it should be shared here!).


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Nicely polished Bronzo Magnum WatchCollector. Have you had it in your collection long?


----------



## Watchcollector21

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Nicely polished Bronzo Magnum WatchCollector. Have you had it in your collection long?


Hi oOCon, 
Yes I have had it for 5 years, purchased it new in Italy, 
A permanent member of my collection, still running perfect and seriusly accurate. 
For me it's got that wow factor that all Anonimo have. 
Cheers 
G


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi oOCon,
> Yes I have had it for 5 years, purchased it new in Italy,
> A permanent member of my collection, still running perfect and seriusly accurate.
> For me it's got that wow factor that all Anonimo have.
> Cheers
> G


That's awesome, I'm glad to see someone else enjoying the uniqueness and heritage of the great case makers that is Firenze Anonimo...hopefully the SA Anonimo can start producing more of what they were known for before!


----------



## Mtvandi

Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi oOCon,
> Yes I have had it for 5 years, purchased it new in Italy,
> A permanent member of my collection, still running perfect and seriusly accurate.
> For me it's got that wow factor that all Anonimo have.
> Cheers
> G


Wow. That is a beautiful Anonimo and one you don't see too often.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## siddhartha

Love it-the Polluce was my first love, but I never got one. I have a Militare, my second, after I sold the first one. I missed it so much I had to find another. My brother-in-law loved it, found one, and purchased it, too. Anyone know where I can source the original straps? I'd love to get the fabric/leather Kodiak one my first had. Although I was able to find a OEM rubber one for it, too. Love the watch-so unique, classy, and well-thought out.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Sid, you can purchase them from the original strap maker for Anonimo at TCstraps. They still make the Kodiak for all the models, granted still paying the premium retail price but if you can't find them on the secondary market that's the guaranteed route.


----------



## Ptern

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Sid, you can purchase them from the original strap maker for Anonimo at TCstraps. They still make the Kodiak for all the models, granted still paying the premium retail price but if you can't find them on the secondary market that's the guaranteed route.
> View attachment 15431272


TCstraps are great but they drop in price often, maybe this Labor Day weekend.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Yeah that’s true Ptern, it’s just nice to know that they are still producing the original proprietary leather that seems to be exclusive. Anonimo was the best at developing and engineering innovative materials in the industry.


----------



## Ptern




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Never get tired of that classic wrist shot... Was that the one that was listed a few weeks back? If yes that was a great deal you got on it!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

I always love that Oxpro finish, you just don’t see that anymore. They were also great at mixing multiple materials very well. Creating a contrast that standouts out from the rest 😎👍🏽


----------



## Ptern

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Never get tired of that classic wrist shot... Was that the one that was listed a few weeks back? If yes that was a great deal you got on it!


Yes, I did end up purchasing it. I was on the look out for a Militare Automatico but this one kept on haunting me...so I bought it instead.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Ptern said:


> Yes, I did end up purchasing it. I was on the look out for a Militare Automatico but this one kept on haunting me...so I bought it instead.


I figured, I remember looking at it a few times but I'm still looking for a few other gems. It was a great price and I don't blame you for going for it. Congrats ???


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Was going to start a new thread on my New Anonimo pick up but I decided to keep this thread alive instead. I was super excited to get this Brand New Wayfarer OxPro 1st Edition for a great price! She's beautiful and I love the contrast as always with the OxPro and Brushed Steel. This was also my first time having the privilege to handle the legendary Kodiak leather strap and man is it supple and hefty. Happy to have this bad boy in my collection! Let's keep this thread alive. Let's see some more post, old or new in your collection!


----------



## Ptern

Wow... congratulations on your new Wayfarer! It looks great on you. The Ox-pro and brushed bezel is a nice combo.


----------



## Mtvandi

Still wearing and enjoying this, but I really like your new Anonimo. I hope to get a Wayfarer sometime soon too. Enjoy that, it is a great catch.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Ptern said:


> Wow... congratulations on your new Wayfarer! It looks great on you. The Ox-pro and brushed bezel is a nice combo.


Thank Bro! I had a few on my radar and the GMT Wayfarer was one of them, more low hanging fruit since I have another one that has alluded me so far but I'm just going to be patient. Plus I couldn't pass up on the deal. It's surprisingly my first GMT in my collection so at least it satisfies something different. ???


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Mtvandi said:


> Still wearing and enjoying this, but I really like your new Anonimo. I hope to get a Wayfarer sometime soon too. Enjoy that, it is a great catch.
> 
> View attachment 15440245


Thanks and Awesome Millemetri, and that's what it's about, enjoying it! Like the combo canvas strap you have on it ???


----------



## Mtvandi

Thank you as well, I decided to try a Tudor Nato for this and I really like it. Hopefully it holds up for a while!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Mtvandi said:


> Thank you as well, I decided to try a Tudor Nato for this and I really like it. Hopefully it holds up for a while!


Lmao! I was going to actually say it looks like a Tudor strap! I could easily tell. Looks great with the watch!


----------



## Sergei T.

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Was going to start a new thread on my New Anonimo pick up but I decided to keep this thread alive instead. I was super excited to get this Brand New Wayfarer OxPro 1st Edition for a great price! She's beautiful and I love the contrast as always with the OxPro and Brushed Steel. This was also my first time having the privilege to handle the legendary Kodiak leather strap and man is it supple and hefty. Happy to have this bad boy in my collection! Let's keep this thread alive. Let's see some more post, old or new in your collection!
> View attachment 15439905
> 
> 
> View attachment 15439920


Congrats & indeed looks cool on your wrist man!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Thanks Sergei 😎👍🏽!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Happy Firenze Friday!


----------



## Ptern

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Happy Firenze Friday!


Beautiful Dino o_T_M...Happy Friday!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Thanks bro 👊🏽😊


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

A little bit of Guilloche from the simplicity of the SA Nautilo....


----------



## Ptern

Wow...nice detail of the dial, enjoy! Is this a new addition?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Thanks bro, I wouldn’t say too new, I have had it for about a year so it’s been in rotation just haven’t had time to post! They can be had at a great price right now of course, but the fit and finish is great and the lume is awesome.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Some Bronze Patina for this Autumn Sky...


----------



## Mtvandi

Yup, my one and only Anonimo.


----------



## Ptern

Just changed it from the bracelet.


----------



## Mtvandi

Looks great on that strap!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

One of my all-time favorite Anonimo Dials...


----------



## Ptern

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> One of my all-time favorite Anonimo Dials...


I can see why
Great pictures.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Thanks Ptern... the depth of the dial with the raised numbers, indices, and contrasting carbon fiber is really amazing in person.


----------



## Sergei T.

Militare Coffee, great weekend all ;-)


----------



## Ptern

Very nice Militare Automatico Sergei👍🏽 
I had one several years ago which I really enjoyed.


----------



## Mtvandi

Very nice! I need to wear my Anonimo again! Thanks for the reminder 😎


----------



## francorx

I have my anonimo out and back on my wrist. I forgot how much I love this watch, its not getting enough wrist time.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergei T.

Starting the New 2021 with Millemetri!


----------



## Mtvandi

Been wearing these on and off, lately.








Seemed relevant, since they are all related and "Tutta la Familia"!


----------



## Ptern

Mtvandi said:


> Been wearing these on and off, lately.
> View attachment 15631889
> 
> Seemed relevant, since they are all related and "Tutta la Familia"!


Very nice trio. I'm not familiar with the one on the right, on the left PAM 61 or 118?


----------



## Mtvandi

Ptern said:


> Very nice trio. I'm not familiar with the one on the right, on the left PAM 61 or 118?


Thanks, the right is a Visconti Full Dive 1000m, they took over the Anonimo factory and crew in Florence. The Panerai is a Pam 118, my only keeper for these guys.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Enjoying the Carbon Fiber Nimo today.. I always love the depth of this dial.


----------



## vimaljonn

D-Date bronzer, I think just 50 of these were made.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Some Bronze reflection, have good weekend fellow Nimo's ...


----------



## Mtvandi

Oh yeah, from the of the mountain today!


----------



## vimaljonn

Wife said buy a clock.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Have a great start to your weekend Nimo-risti's!


----------



## vimaljonn

I wanna list mine for sale for a new toy but you're not helping.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

vimaljonn said:


> I wanna list mine for sale for a new toy but you're not helping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Lol... which one the Bronze d-date?


----------



## vimaljonn

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Lol... which one the Bronze d-date?


Oh no the wayfarer haha

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

vimaljonn said:


> Oh no the wayfarer haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Haha, got it 😆...


----------



## Mtvandi

Wore the "0001"







Millimetri today on a snowy hike! Such a nice and comfortable watch. Happy Anonimo Friday!


----------



## Mtvandi

Mtvandi said:


> Wore the "0001"
> View attachment 15668488
> Millimetri today on a snowy hike! Such a nice and comfortable watch. Happy Anonimo Friday!


Front view....


----------



## Sergei T.

0001 is Super CRAZY !!!


----------



## Mtvandi

Sergei T. said:


> 0001 is Super CRAZY !!!


Right! Do you think it actually means "0001" of the last Italian Anonimo Millimetri run? That would be crazy.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Mtvandi said:


> Right! Do you think it actually means "0001" of the last Italian Anonimo Millimetri run? That would be crazy.


Lol, who knows with Anonimo, they do all sorts of random serial series numbers like that, I have seen one like that but with 001. The only thing is the prototypes are marked PR-x for distinction.


----------



## Mtvandi

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Lol, who knows with Anonimo, they do all sorts of random serial series numbers like that, I have seen one like that but with 001. The only thing is the prototypes are marked PR-x for distinction.


True, who knows...although that is how the original owner described it from what he knew about his late model Anonimo. Does it change how I feel about it? No, not at all, this one is a keeper for me.


----------



## Sergei T.

Mtvandi said:


> Right! Do you think it actually means "0001" of the last Italian Anonimo Millimetri run? That would be crazy.


It probably means 0001 of those series, how much series of those - who knows?!...
The best part is that you'll enjoy it friend ;-)


----------



## Sergei T.

Surrounded by Vitamins ;-)


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Salute to the Italian Firenze Pioneer Dino Zei and Federico...


----------



## garydusa




----------



## garydusa




----------



## cuckoo4watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

The quintessential Italiano Firenze at its best...


----------



## Mtvandi

Of course, TGIF is Anonimo Friday!


----------



## Ptern




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

The one Anonimo SA that actually amazed me with the dial finish and Bronze combination....


----------



## Sergei T.

Millemetri Lemmon 🍋🍋🍋


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Anonimo Professionale 10 Anni.... a mesmerizing guilloche dial...


----------



## Ptern




----------



## montelatici

Sergei T. said:


> Millemetri Lemmon ???
> 
> View attachment 15733423


Almost wore mine today. But went with one of my tuning fork watches. Here is mine.


----------



## Watchcollector21

Still one of my favourites


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Classico Firenze Millemetri Drass...


----------



## Sergei T.

I'm in love with that BRONZE!!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Sergei T. said:


> I'm in love with that BRONZE!!
> 
> View attachment 15770082


Yes, looks greats bro 😏👍🏽


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

San Marco DRASS x Tobacco


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Dino Zei x JALEA...


----------



## Mtvandi

Wearing this today!


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## WatchTiger

I'm back...
And still in love with my Nimos!








Militare "old"









Militare "new"

With best regards from Munich
WatchTiger


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

The Classico Wayfarer x Drass...


----------



## WatchTiger

On the wrist my Anonimo Militare Chrono Vintage "Newman"! 



















With best regards from Munich
WatchTiger


----------



## WatchTiger

Have a closer look...










BR
WatchTiger


----------



## WatchTiger

Still in love with blue dials, especially this amazing sunburst dial!!!









"Swiss Made" Anonimo

Best regards
WatchTiger


----------



## Bezelworld

WatchTiger said:


> Still in love with blue dials, especially this amazing sunburst dial!!!
> 
> View attachment 15824252
> 
> "Swiss Made" Anonimo
> 
> Best regards
> WatchTiger


Beautiful dial! Love that sunburst effect.


----------



## WatchTiger

Sunburst 2.0!









Okay, one more ;-)










With best regards
WatchTiger


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Militare Chrono Prototype x DRASS classic Firenze


----------



## Mtvandi

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Militare Chrono Prototype x DRASS classic Firenze
> View attachment 15837462
> View attachment 15837463
> View attachment 15837464
> View attachment 15837465
> View attachment 15837466


Like that one a lot!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Mtvandi said:


> Like that one a lot!


Thanks bro, it's definitely one of my favorite ???!


----------



## Mtvandi

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Thanks bro, it's definitely one of my favorite ???!


Wish the new Anonimo would simply go back and produce the classic models that put Anonimo on the map. A man can dream....


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Mtvandi said:


> Wish the new Anonimo would simply go back and produce the classic models that put Anonimo on the map. A man can dream....


Absolutely, there is just no comparison between the Firenze and SA lineup. The Firenze Anonimo to this day was innovative in its design. Sadly I don't see it happening. I just wish that SA would realize this and go back to the drawing board and go back to what made Anonimo the most uniquely distinctive dive watch in the industry. They were the first to release a true bronze watch to the market, then Panerai and others followed. Anonimo was and to this day innovative, they had the ability to grow and progressively get past the "big diver watch" era and stamp their history forever as Panerai has done, which unfortunate never came to fruition. The sizable 44mm and up diver watches will always be here to stay IMO, inherently catering to that market group. I believe there should never be that conceptual idea of a standard acceptable watch case "size" trend, rather to what appeals to the person and what is desirable to each individual. Not everyone has the same wrist size, so a 44mm will be suitable to one and not for the other, same can be said with those with smaller wrist sizes. I digressed! 
I just think SA will either have to go back to the drawing board and keep some of the basic design while going back to the original Firenze roots or they will fade into obscurity as many other brands have.


----------



## Bezelworld

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Absolutely, there is just no comparison between the Firenze and SA lineup. The Firenze Anonimo to this day was innovative in its design. Sadly I don't see it happening. I just wish that SA would realize this and go back to the drawing board and go back to what made Anonimo the most uniquely distinctive dive watch in the industry. They were the first to release a true bronze watch to the market, then Panerai and others followed. Anonimo was and to this day innovative, they had the ability to grow and progressively get past the "big diver watch" era and stamp their history forever as Panerai has done, which unfortunate never came to fruition. The sizable 44mm and up diver watches will always be here to stay IMO, inherently catering to that market group. I believe there should never be that conceptual idea of a standard acceptable watch case "size" trend, rather to what appeals to the person and what is desirable to each individual. Not everyone has the same wrist size, so a 44mm will be suitable to one and not for the other, same can be said with those with smaller wrist sizes. I digressed!
> I just think SA will either have to go back to the drawing board and keep some of the basic design while going back to the original Firenze roots or they will fade into obscurity as many other brands have.


So, I've gone through this thread, and I do like the brand (both iterations). That said, I really enjoy a lot of the newer Militare designs. What am I missing about the old version of the brand that made its design superior?


----------



## Mtvandi

Bezelworld said:


> So, I've gone through this thread, and I do like the brand (both iterations). That said, I really enjoy a lot of the newer Militare designs. What am I missing about the old version of the brand that made its design superior?


Simply, the original Italian version of this brand made the watches as professional instruments and used innovative materials and designs to achieve set goals. Since they were bought, it is like a nice fashion brand threw that original concept out, reduced the WR Rating dramatically and replaced innovation with a vast color palette. This was a great vehicle to grow and run with, but that's not where they decided to go, so I have no interest in the modern Anonimo models.


----------



## Mtvandi

Almost forgot, wearing this Anonimo with a Dino Zei Kodiak strap. Everything about this watch just feels right and so good.


----------



## lorsban




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## lorsban

What's amazing too is that my DDate is running at +.5 secs/day. 

Even my METAS certified omega isn't that accurate, managing only +3/day.


----------



## WatchTiger

I like both, the old and news ones! 
So we also have a kind of pre-swiss era.









With best regards from Munich
WatchTiger


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Militare Chrono OX-PRO x Prototype


----------



## Sergei T.

Anonimo Militare


----------



## WatchTiger

Again the new "Nimo"









Best regards
WatchTiger


----------



## WatchTiger

Militare Mod. 2004 "Made in Italy" 










Have a nice week!

With kind regards
WatchTiger


----------



## WatchTiger

Flyback from the back ! ! ! ;-)

"Made in Firenze Italy"










Kind regards
WatchTiger


----------



## WatchTiger

One more... ;-)









Lumeshot!

Best regards to all Nimo-Fans
WatchTiger


----------



## Mtvandi

Yes Sir! New black Tudor strap installed as well.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Sometimes you have to go the beginning to appreciate the now... 
Opera Meccana Millemetri 2000
"1997" Vicenza-Oro Classico!


----------



## Sergei T.

New 'Seaweed' shoes on Millemetri!!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Sergei T. said:


> New 'Seaweed' shoes on Millemetri!!
> 
> View attachment 15909428


Beautiful my friend 🔥👌🏽. Looks great together!


----------



## lorsban

There's just something about those classic Anonimo dial colors that are this off black that looks kinda Grey, off yellow that looks kinda cream, off blue - kinda Grey. My first one was a light Grey millemetri that was almost white.

Like some old watchmaker had these vintage painted dials lying in his shop for dozens of years. 

They just play with the lighting so well.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

One of my all-time favorite.. Dino ZEI Nemo.. classico Firenze 🔥...


----------



## Mtvandi

Yes I am!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Mtvandi said:


> Yes I am!


It didn't happen ?...?


----------



## Mtvandi

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> It didn't happen ?...?


Doh!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Mtvandi said:


> Doh!
> View attachment 15918421


 Lol.... there it is.. awesome 😎👍🏽


----------



## Sergei T.

Millemetri Sunset 


















#pointlessreach


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Sergei T. said:


> Millemetri Sunset
> 
> View attachment 15921924
> 
> 
> View attachment 15921925
> 
> #pointlessreach


Perfect shot bro, amazing 👊🏽😎👍🏽 🌅!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Giving the SA some wrist time today..


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

DRASS Firenze Millimetri classic for today...


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Bronze Polluce Final Edition ...


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

The Dino Zei JALEA... an iconic Firenze design, with unique contour lines and case shape that stands out from the rest..


----------



## mark1972

Extremely rare&#8230; love this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1972

Forgot this side

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergei T.

Summer & Friday with Mr. Zei ;-)


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Militare DRASS x Prototype &#8230;


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Dino Zei x NEMO on canvas, and absolute Firenze Anonimo masterpiece! 😎


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Sergei T.

Day off from work with Militare ;-)


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

The Professionale 10 Anni accompanies the wrist today&#8230;


----------



## dumberdrummer

Threw the big fella on a bracelet (Watchgecko Vintage Rivet Berwick), thinkin' it works pretty well!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

dumberdrummer said:


> Threw the big fella on a bracelet (Watchgecko Vintage Rivet Berwick), thinkin' it works pretty well!
> 
> View attachment 16030110
> View attachment 16030111


Looks great and seamless, the links look of high quality 👌🏽.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

An all-time favorite combo&#8230; Polluce Bronze x Avocado ? dial &#8230;


----------



## Sergei T.

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> An all-time favorite combo&#8230; Polluce Bronze x Avocado ? dial &#8230;


Like it a lot!!
You need to wear it more often Josh to get some patina thought ;-)


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Sergei T. said:


> Like it a lot!!
> You need to wear it more often Josh to get some patina thought ;-)


Lol.. I know my friend! I do wear it but sometimes I like to restart the patina process all over again 😂👍🏽


----------



## Sergei T.

Friday 13th with Millemetri ;-)


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

The Legend&#8230;San Marco Drass Prototype x Tobacco Dial


----------



## audio.bill

Anonimo Nautilo Sailing Edition (not my pic)


----------



## Sergei T.

Dino in Zoo


----------



## lorsban




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Mtvandi




----------



## stew77




----------



## lorsban




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## stew77




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

stew77 said:


>


Beautiful combo with the Hi-Dive Stew 👌🏽.


----------



## Sergei T.

Working from home with Militare.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Sergei T. said:


> Working from home with Militare.
> 
> View attachment 16213943


*Perfect Beautiful shot Sergei! 🔥*


----------



## francorx

It's been awhile since I have worn this...









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

The legendary Dino Zei Nemo, always in love with this Tiffany blue dial….


----------



## bmwbruce

Taking Militare Chrono for a spin today.


----------



## lorsban

Still killer on bracelet and oddly more comfortable than with a strap...


----------



## bmwbruce

Taking this beauty for a spin today.


----------



## Sergei T.

Kicking-off a week with *DZ Glauco* by visiting Ayalon Institute, a secret ammunition factory disguised as part of Kibbutz. It was built eight meters underground and produced ~2 million 9mm bullets between 1945-48.

































































https://www.touristisrael.com/ayalon-institute/16168/


----------



## Sergei T.

Desk Tools today ;-)


----------



## Mtvandi

This for today...


----------



## Sergei T.

Hiding from rain...


----------



## vimaljonn

Yes Need to change the date tomorrow!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

The Anonimo Firenze Notturnale with beautiful solid gold inlays x proprietary DRASS finish, this one being a prototype version limited edition… and super cool to have number #1.


----------



## bmwbruce

She sure is pretty.


----------



## predapio

Of course, New Year's food shopping with my secretary of finance


----------



## predapio

Si.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

The “Last One” Anonimo Firenze Professionale CNS.


----------



## predapio




----------



## Sergei T.

Weekend Beer & Glauco!!


----------



## Mtvandi

Sergei T. said:


> Weekend Beer & Glauco!!
> 
> View attachment 16382558


Great combo, enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Mtvandi

Caffeinated Anonimo Love!


----------



## LastAnonimo

I'm wearing my new Anonimo! Will do a separate post soon with details.


----------



## Watchcollector21

The only one I have. But I love it


----------



## lorsban

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> The Anonimo Firenze Notturnale with beautiful solid gold inlays x proprietary DRASS finish, this one being a prototype version limited edition… and super cool to have number #1.
> 
> View attachment 16302100
> View attachment 16302102
> View attachment 16302103
> View attachment 16302104
> View attachment 16302106
> View attachment 16302107
> View attachment 16302109



Absolute killer, that watch


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

lorsban said:


> Absolute killer, that watch


Thanks brother! 😎👍🏽, the dial is amazing in person.


----------



## lorsban

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Thanks brother! 😎👍🏽, the dial is amazing in person.


That's definitely in my grail shortlist


----------



## bmwbruce




----------



## JayVeeez

Every time I sell all of them, they pull me back in!


----------



## Mtvandi

Yup....


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

JayVeeez said:


> Every time I sell all of them, they pull me back in!
> View attachment 16416513


Yo bro 😎! Welcome back Jay! Way to make a comeback with the Cali dial and that awesome patina 🔥, congrats!


----------



## predapio

Oldy but a goody.


----------



## predapio

Strap change.


----------



## JayVeeez

Got me a San Marco now! All bets off!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

JayVeeez said:


> Got me a San Marco now! All bets off!
> View attachment 16433903


Congrats again bro 😎👍🏽..would have gotten this one from Mark a while ago if it didn’t have the bronze caseback, wish they would have made it in stainless steel. But I’m glad it went to someone in the Nimo family! Enjoy it 🍻


----------



## Sergei T.

Millemetri at Old Jaffa Port.


----------



## montelatici

Haha! Wore my yellow dial Millemetri too. They were such beautiful watches in retrospect.


----------



## predapio

Il colonnello dice Buongiorno.


----------



## francorx

Yo have inspired me to break out this one and wear it...


----------



## Mtvandi

francorx said:


> Yo have inspired me to break out this one and wear it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16478665


That one is rare winner from the old Anonimo! Love it!


----------



## predapio




----------



## Sergei T.

New addition to my Anonimo collection - Militare Mod. 2004 (manual)


----------



## predapio




----------



## catlike




----------



## montelatici

Yes, today I wore my Anonimo Millemetri


----------



## Sergei T.

Primavera


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Sergei T.

Peaceful weekend to all Nimos!!


----------



## miles2go

Wish I could find someone to rehab my daily wearer. Still keeps great time but in need of a facelift.


----------



## Sergei T.

Last weekend in Haifa, Israel with my manual Militare.


----------



## Sergei T.

Yesterday, my Millemetri & wine from that time... Probably.


----------



## Sergei T.

More pics of my Lemon Millemetri ;-))


----------



## predapio

Il Colonnello per oggi. Buona Domenica a tutti.


----------



## Sergei T.

Waiting for long & anticipated weekend


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Mtvandi

miles2go said:


> Wish I could find someone to rehab my daily wearer. Still keeps great time but in need of a facelift.
> View attachment 16590022


Doesn’t look too bad, what does it need? I had mine fixed up and the crown/ tube replaced by Stoll and Co about a year ago.


----------



## Mtvandi

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16684193
> View attachment 16684194
> View attachment 16684195
> View attachment 16684196


We have Millimetri twins, don’t we! Same era before the end of Iranian Anonimo’s.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Mtvandi said:


> We have Millimetri twins, don’t we! Same era before the end of Iranian Anonimo’s.
> View attachment 16684679


Yes sir, the classic Millemetri that paved the way to the likes of the Polluce and inherently the cushion case design that propelled the other future models 🔥😎👍🏽


----------



## bmwbruce




----------



## FatherTime#1

New acquisition!


----------



## Mtvandi

FatherTime#1 said:


> New acquisition!
> View attachment 16692007
> 
> View attachment 16692004
> 
> View attachment 16692005
> 
> View attachment 16692006


Nice one 👍
I’ve always liked that Dino Zei!


----------



## Sergei T.

My Militare & a cup of tea for my lovely wife for the road to work.
WeekEND is closer 💪


----------



## Mtvandi

Hump Day watch.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

The legendary diver 🤿 San Marco DRASS x Prototype…


----------



## Sergei T.

DZ Glauco this week ;-)


----------



## Sergei T.

My second Militare this weekend


----------



## Sergei T.

Taking my Manual Militare to the beach ;-)


----------



## NikkeVII

San Marco Bronze
New to this forum, but not new to ANONIMO-Firenze


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

NikkeVII said:


> View attachment 16831412
> 
> San Marco Bronze
> New to this forum, but not new to ANONIMO-Firenze


Looks amazing! Love the patina and also on that rubber strap 😎👍🏽. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## bmwbruce




----------



## NikkeVII

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Looks amazing! Love the patina and also on that rubber strap 😎👍🏽. Welcome to the forums!


Thank you 🙏🏻


----------



## Sergei T.

My Anonimo Collection, plus a Barton Watch case roll - highly recommended!


----------



## NikkeVII

Sergei T. said:


> My Anonimo Collection, plus a Barton Watch case roll - highly recommended!
> 
> View attachment 16832696
> 
> 
> View attachment 16832697


Very nice 🙏🏻


----------



## Sergei T.

NikkeVII said:


> Very nice 🙏🏻


Thanks Nik ;-)


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Sergei T. said:


> My Anonimo Collection, plus a Barton Watch case roll - highly recommended!
> 
> View attachment 16832696
> 
> 
> View attachment 16832697


Wow amazing bro 🍻😎👍🏽! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jenyang

Sure am. Anonimo is not dead. Just received this one brand new yesterday. Had the Bianco version and sold it, but missed the design and build quality of this model. Both were between 0/+1 spd too.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NikkeVII

Just got another one today, 🙏🏻


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

NikkeVII said:


> View attachment 16836325
> 
> Just got another one today, 🙏🏻


Beautiful addition to the collection! Looks great on you bro, especially that bracelet 🤩👍🏽. I sent you a PM (message).


----------



## NikkeVII

This is what it’s all about, Anonimo is for people who knows 
My collection 🙏🏻


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

NikkeVII said:


> View attachment 16838135
> 
> This is what it’s all about, Anonimo is for people who knows
> My collection 🙏🏻


Awesome bro! Love the automatic winder also, beautiful 🤩 👍🏽


----------



## Sergei T.

NikkeVII said:


> View attachment 16838135
> 
> This is what it’s all about, Anonimo is for people who knows
> My collection 🙏🏻


WoW!! 3 San Marco models?!! Holly Molly mate - you've just killed all Nimo collectors at one shot!
One first edition and two second or last (because of the Anonimo typed inside the symbol) am I correct?
Enjoy them!!


----------



## NikkeVII

Sergei T. said:


> WoW!! 3 San Marco models?!! Holly Molly mate - you've just killed all Nimo collectors at one shot!
> One first edition and two second or last (because of the Anonimo typed inside the symbol) am I correct?
> Enjoy them!!


Yeah it is the perfect watch in my eyes 🙏🏻
i started with the ox-pro, then i got the Bronze and lastly the drass, the ox and drass allmost looks the same but not up close.


----------



## efcop

the design still works


----------



## NikkeVII

Glauco small seconds 🙏🏻


----------



## Sergei T.




----------



## garydusa

*ANONIMO-n-GO!..


























Enjoy!*


----------



## cuckoo4watches




----------



## NikkeVII




----------



## Sergei T.

Dino Zei Glauco this week on my wrist


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Continuing the Bronze trend this week! Have a great day Nimo’s! 🤿👍🏽


----------



## NikkeVII

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Continuing the Bronze trend this week! Have a great day Nimo’s! 🤿👍🏽
> 
> View attachment 16886466
> View attachment 16886464
> View attachment 16886465
> View attachment 16886467


Very nice 🙏🏻


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

NikkeVII said:


> Very nice 🙏🏻


Thanks bro 🤿👍🏽


----------



## NikkeVII

the Friday watch 🙏🏻


----------



## JES-PDX

Militare chrono...









Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## seanc01

yup...


----------



## Sergei T.

Everything in this pure Italian classic Anonimo Militare is just right - clean dial, no date, unique crown guard...
🧡 it for it's simplicity!!


----------



## seanc01

Sergei T. said:


> Everything in this pure Italian classic Anonimo Militare is just right - clean dial, no date, unique crown guard...
> 🧡 it for it's simplicity!!
> 
> View attachment 16913928


Maybe not a popular opinion. But, to me. This era (yours and mine) are really the zenith of Anonimo. They had a lot of great designs. I honestly thought they were going to our Panerai Panerai. Clean, Clear, updated classics with an Italian spin. And then they just seemed to go all sorts of sideways... Hopefully, they do something like reissue their initial designs and bring themselves back to being real players.


----------



## Sergei T.

Anonimo nowadays are different, they're pure Swiss with all pros & cons.
Italian Anonimo Firenze is dead.
But - Federico Massacesi, the owner of Original Anonimo seems to be back in Business and launched a re-issue for Millemetri - Millemetri introduces Augusta, a limited series of 99 pieces.


----------



## Sergei T.

Celebrating Rosh Hashanah (Jewish New Year) with Millemetri on my wrist 🍎🍯


----------



## efcop

efcop said:


> the design still works
> 
> View attachment 16844755
> View attachment 16844755


Although I like the leather strap and buckle, I prefer bracelets. I contacted Anonimo but unfortunately they never made a bracelet for this particular model. So I used an engineer bracelet I had lying around. It did take some modest work to get it to fit: lug distance is 21.9mm and the bracelet's end links were 22.1mm. I am quite pleased with the results. What are your thoughts?


----------



## jenyang

efcop said:


> Although I like the leather strap and buckle, I prefer bracelets. I contacted Anonimo but unfortunately they never made a bracelet for this particular model. So I used an engineer bracelet I had lying around. It did take some modest work to get it to fit: lug distance is 21.9mm and the bracelet's end links were 22.1mm. I am quite pleased with the results. What are your thoughts?
> View attachment 16942549


Looks great. Nice work.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NikkeVII

Have a nice weekend 🙏🏻


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwbruce




----------



## PRhunt

Militare









Envoyé de mon CPH2307 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi

New strap for Fall....


----------



## bmwbruce




----------



## bmwbruce

Dino Zei Sauro a rare prototype that unfortunately didn’t get off the ground.


----------



## garydusa

*Gotta make the Donuts..
























"You don't need double talk;
…..you need Bob Loblaw"*


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## NikkeVII

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 17038896
> View attachment 17038897
> View attachment 17038898
> View attachment 17038901
> View attachment 17038899
> View attachment 17038900


Very nice 🙏🏻👍


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

NikkeVII said:


> Very nice 🙏🏻👍


Thank you 😎👍🏽!


----------



## Sergei T.

Militare today on my wrist ;-))


----------



## Mtvandi




----------



## Sergei T.

DZ Glauco today, with right shoes ;-)


----------



## NikkeVII

Theres something about this one 🙏🏻


----------



## Sergei T.

There is something indeed @NikkeVII , in real-life it is much much more tempting...


----------



## Sergei T.

One more shot of my DZ Glauco, bronze & patina looks great 💪


----------



## Mtvandi

Happy New Year!


----------



## Harwood22




----------

